# Numbers for track distance.



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking for white numbers to mark track feet on tomy track. Any one know where I can buy some.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Might be easier (and better) to use a paint pen or a sharpie instead


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

check Michaels and other craft places for rub off number transfers in the stencils area.
I like Milton's solution as well.
craft stores have a lot of materials that are useful in our hobby and if you think outside the box, you can find lots of stuff there.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For my track I used Avery 05424 5/8 X 7/8 labels that are hand lettered. Avery does have downloadable software for doing the labels with a printer. I have found that the labels will come unstuck as time goes by. My track gets switched from its normal road course configuration an oval. I considered making little signs that plug into holes in the table. I did buy some plastic tags that I was going to glue to toothpicks. Maybe I will feel ambitious enough to complete that project now that my HO racing season is over.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used thumb tacks and wrote the number on the heads. stuck the tacks into the wood next to the track


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the tracks that I race on has novel section markers. The owner found a company that does custom printing on dice, so he had the numbers printed on those. He drilled holes through the dice and made L shaped brackets out of piano wire. You can read the numbers from two sides.


----------

